# My Historic Photo Site



## OogieM (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks to all the folks who have been helping me get this project  on the Internet. 

Just thought I'd share the results so far here.

This is based on using Lightroom to create our web versions.

www.northforkhistory.org


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you, I have actually been wondering what is was; Haven't looked but I certainly well


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 15, 2016)

From the site "The North Fork Historic Society is based on Paonia, Colorado. We operate 2 museums that are staffed by volunteers and open to the public by appointment. Both of our museums are located next to Paonia River Park."
These are (glass) negatives in possession of the museum? Digitized to make them public?


----------



## OogieM (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, so people can see the pictures.


----------

